# New Dog-First Swim



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

My wife bought me a new golden retriever pup as a Christmas present to replace our departed dear 12 year old golden, Kirby. The new guy, Tuey, is now just over five months old. He is a handful! Thank God I am working only part time now and can give him lots of attention.

I took him to the lake for his first water frolic this morning. He loved it. He is a retrieving maniac unlike Kirby who got bored after about six throws. I will be able to take Tuey a long way because he likes repetition.

I say to my wife, "Tuey's going to be twice the hunting dog that Kirby was, but only half the house dog." I can't wait for the season to open.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Good luck training the pup!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

always stop before he wants to and leave him begging for more, that will maintain his enthusiasm.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Perry, Don't worry about the "house" issues, it'll come with time! If Tuey likes repitition as much as you say.....the good house dog is on the way.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't know about him being a house dog. My wife just called after lunch and said that he gnawed a quarter sized depression in the back door this morning while he was home alone confined to the back entry. Looks like it is kennel time again while we are away.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Perry, Just remember this at all times.......puppies/dogs DO NOT wreck things.

Things getted wrecked because WE (people) let them get wrecked.

Kinda like guns don't kill people, people kill people.

Supervision is crucial. Always keep yourself in position to stop trouble before it happens. This includes puppy proofing your home and constant supervision or confinement when supervision is not possible.

Example, Puppy chews up favorite pair of boots.....whose fault is it? YOURS! Put boots away before they get chewed, if pup wants to chew on boots, put them away and replace them with a chew toy.

Preparation, anticipation and being able to correct pup and or replace valuable "chew toys" (such as table legs, chairs, other furniture) with actual puppy chew toys at the appropriate time are key.

Another example, pup wants to chew on something hard, he heads for a chair....replace chair with nylabone....

Keep at it!! You'll prove your wife wrong and get a great house dog.....doesn't get any better than that :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

get a good crate it will save a lot of agravation and a lot of shoes


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Griffman has got it right. I know someone who's dog chewed over 10 pair of shoes! He didn't believe me when I said that was his fault. All I could say was wow!

Good Hunting and good luck training the new hunting machine.


----------

